# What is the procedure to request a port ?



## Spas Marinov (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello,
What is the correct procedure to request new port ? I cannot create the port but I wish someone else to create it.
Thanks in advance!

Best regards,
Bez Spam


----------



## Crest (Nov 21, 2017)

Add your request to https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts and get someone to look at it.


----------



## getopt (Nov 21, 2017)

Did you ever heard "nomen est omen"? So why should I waste my time to someone who names himself "Spam"?

1. Intensify your wishing to the utmost. 
2. Then add to this practicing decent yoga. 
3. Then start strong believing in your success.
4. If you became old and weak meantime, consider getting fulfilled your wishing in next life.

But be advised that there is a shortcut available. One path leads to hell and the other one makes your wishes fulfilled.

Demanding from others without proper compensation is the direct way to hell to be experienced during lifetime. But starting to learn on how to start programming will give you a satisfied lifetime for ever instead.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Bez Spam said:


> What is the correct procedure to request new port ?


A port for what?



Bez Spam said:


> I cannot create the port but I wish someone else to create it.


Ports are a community effort. In order to get someone else to invest time and effort you ask someone nicely or pay them to do it.


----------



## Spas Marinov (Nov 21, 2017)

SirDice said:


> A port for what?



Waterfox
https://github.com/MrAlex94/Waterfox

It is almost a clone of Mozilla but will keep addon APIs. This way I can use a "Firefox" clone with my extensions. I use 24 extensions from which just five have versions for FF 57+. Some of the authors already abandoned FF and wrote statements they won't update their addons for FF 57+.



SirDice said:


> Ports are a community effort. In order to get someone else to invest time and effort you ask someone nicely or pay them to do it.



I know. But Firefox maintainer can easily port Waterfox to FreeBSD. I cloned the repo and the

`~/waterfox/mach build`

went successfully. I just had to comment three lines in "~/waterfox/.mozconfig". Since the Firefox update to version 57 I switched to Waterfox. The problems I have:

- "~/waterfox" occupies 12 GB of disk space;
- there is no audio.

I tried to enable Alsa and Jack (like in Firefox) but the build gets stuck at some point and the machine goes dead and I have to hard reset it. I'm sure this will be child's play for Firefox maintainer.

P.S. I am from Bulgaria. "Bez spam" in Bulgarian language means "Without spam". I am on FreeBSD since 2003. I found a lot of solutions to my troubles on "forums.freebsd.org" site. But never read such rude answer like getopt's one.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't get me wrong but do we really need yet another Firefox fork/clone? This stuff all needs to be maintained, as a maintainer I really wouldn't want to have to maintain 3 or 4 different clones. One is probably enough work already. Don't forget, nobody gets paid to maintain ports, it's all voluntary.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 21, 2017)

Spas Marinov said:


> Waterfox
> https://github.com/MrAlex94/Waterfox
> 
> It is almost a clone of Mozilla but will keep addon APIs. This way I can use a "Firefox" clone with my extensions. I use 24 extensions from which just five have versions for FF 57+. Some of the authors already abandoned FF and wrote statements they won't update their addons for FF 57+.


Hello and welcome to the forums.

Have you considered trying Pale Moon?


----------



## Spas Marinov (Nov 22, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums.
> 
> Have you considered trying Pale Moon?



Hello,
I didn't try Pale Moon because it is a fork of a very old version of FF. When I started looking for Firefox alternatives a couple of months ago, I skipped Pale Moon as it has compatibility issues for extensions.
But as it is close to an official FreeBSD port I'll give it a try.
Thank you very much for your suggestion!

Best regards,
Spas Marinov


----------



## Spas Marinov (Nov 28, 2017)

For whoever is interested, there is already a port in the ports tree:

https://www.freshports.org/www/waterfox

Thank you very much, jbeich!

Best regards,
Spas Marinov


----------



## azathoth (Dec 2, 2017)

Crest said:


> Add your request to https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts and get someone to look at it.


I made an account, but how can I edit the page and add a request?
No edit button I can see...maybe I am being a tard.


----------



## azathoth (Dec 2, 2017)

Can someone who knows how add www.pharo.org ?
seaside.st and aidaweb.si run on it.


----------



## Datapanic (Dec 2, 2017)

Try www/firefox-esr


----------



## azathoth (Dec 4, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Can someone who knows how add www.pharo.org ?
> seaside.st and aidaweb.si run on it.


anyone?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 9, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Can someone who knows how add www.pharo.org ? …



Done.


----------

